# My first harvest (Don't laugh)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pretty proud of myself. This is the first time I've ever grown anything. I only have 3 garden boxes and my hydroponics setup. If I had more land like most of you I'd grow more but for now at least I'm producing some food.

Looks like my green beans are ready and after a nice little rain this week I finally have tomatoes. I've already been eating my arugula (my turtle likes it too).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It is a great feeling! I love eating a venison roast with Yukon Gold potatoes and green beans from my garden. Can't beat it!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations, Don't worry, the green comes off your thumb during fall and winter.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The last time I grew anything was when I was about 10. Some Indian corn, just for looks. Been thinking a lot about all these 4 ft gardens I see ads for. Came from rural area, farmer I am not. Good for you!!! I still need to get my feet wet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good for you sas, better than me.
I grow the nicest garden of weeds.
Next year I am going to make two 8x8 raised beds with cover. Will plant potatoes, cabbage, onions, kale, parsley and asparagus.
My dog eats the rasberries and blueberries off the branches when they are ripe, caught him doing it.
Blueberry bushes are three feet high.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm proud of you Sasq! Great job son.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey man better than Shoots and I. We had a fake flower in a pot until I knocked it over and broke it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sas! Good on you, man!
Somehow fresh food from your own hands just tastes better.
Or maybe the fact it has not been drenched with chemicals.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!! Oh my that's rich!

JK WTG squatch that's friggin awesome. My garden has been flowering indoors in planter boxes to get the seeds to germinate. My beans squash and other goodies are all going out to the garden tomorrow. Now if only small game were in season....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas, that is some great stuff!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

good going sas.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Not laughing I think it is awsome. I planted a plum tree and for the first two years got nothing it was a real bummer, the the third year it gave me one plum I was estatic ,it felt like I won the lotto or something , last year it produced so many plums I could give them all away and I tried.
Sorry if I got typo's and stuff I'm on my Bol using satalite Internet from my tablet damn stormsd mocked trees everywhere


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just ate my zucchini. Cut it into slices, breaded them and baked them. Good stuff. For dessert I had my one little strawberry. Might have to make Mexican food tonight so I can use my Jalapeno's.

It is a good feeling eating what you've grown. Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How did you grow the jalapeño? I tried planting some type of pepper but something ate it. Good looking stuff though.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great job Squatch! I have a question: what are you using for nutrients? Really cool setup you have.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Congrats on your success and welcome to the world of gardening...looks like you are on the right track!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

May I suggest you make zucchini bread out of the next one?? It's a lot like banana bread, (same recipe), but I add raisins to mine. YUMMY!!! I usually make about 6 loaves to freeze, and on the cold days, we'll thaw one out, and slice for breakfast or snack.
One and a half zucchini (shredded) makes 3 small loaves.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I always put shredded zucchini in my spaghetti sauce. Yummy filler and good way to add an extra veggie to the meal. You can also shred it and add egg, oatmeal and seasoning to make vegetarian zucchini patties. Good job. May you be blessed with many more zucchinis!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> How did you grow the jalapeño? I tried planting some type of pepper but something ate it. Good looking stuff though.


Haven't had a problem with anything eating my Jalapeno's. Guess I just lucked out my first time. I do have moths or something eating my tomato and green bean leafs but not the fruit.



Arklatex said:


> Great job Squatch! I have a question: what are you using for nutrients? Really cool setup you have.


Ark, I just use a store bought liquid fertilizer. I use it in both the hydroponics and the box garden.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Way to go sasquatch. Sounds like you have it figured out.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good job!...keep on growing!.

Due to the cold spring here,we just got our maters going.more veggies to plant...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I always put shredded zucchini in my spaghetti sauce. Yummy filler and good way to add an extra veggie to the meal. You can also shred it and add egg, oatmeal and seasoning to make vegetarian zucchini patties. Good job. May you be blessed with many more zucchinis!


That sounds good, RN. 
I like it in Lasagna too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Way to go Squatch, you've got Squash!! :glee:


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

+1 on the fruits and veggies, can't laugh-I just picked my first blueberry and ate it. The only one that was ripe. Now if I can keep the birds off the blueberries and blackberries my cereal will be enhanced next week.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Zucchini blossoms are said to be delicious deep fried ...very nice specimens btw. And I bet they r 1000 times better than store bought organic


----------

